# Emirates corporate jobs



## tomse76 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all,
Many of the posts here seem to be regarding Emirates Airline Crew - but I went for open day regarding corporate jobs. They were really nice, and took good time to talk to me. Does any one know what the process is afterwards ? They told me that Dnata needed alot of people - does anyone know what type of positions they are hunting for at the moment? All the best Thomas


----------



## aaron801 (Jan 30, 2013)

I am actually interested in this as well.


----------



## llamafeed (Oct 25, 2014)

Im interested in Network Planning for Emirates, anyone know anything about that kind of thing?


----------



## Mani888 (Jun 9, 2015)

*How long before Response after final interview*

I applied for a Finance position at Emirates Airlines -

I had done a Skye Interview back in March ,

I was then invited to Dubai for Assessments and *Final Interview - 
I did that on the 19th May 2015*

*How Long Before I hear anything back ?

Would they let me know if I am Successful or Unsuccessful ?* 

Regards,
Mani


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Could take months. Especially now with summer and Ramadan round the corner, don't be surprised to hear something in August (if not later)... Just keep applying for other jobs. No reason to put all your eggs in one basket anyway.


----------



## Mani888 (Jun 9, 2015)

Oh ok - thank you


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Every roll that EK has MUST go on their Group Careers website.

Even Executive President's roles have been on there.


----------



## Mani888 (Jun 9, 2015)

So if I was successful or unsuccessful it would show up on there? 
Do they update that Page often?


----------

